# Last symptom to go away (brain fog)?



## Guest013

Hey everyone,

I've posted on here a little bit about my recovery, and pretty much all of my symptoms are gone. The only thing I really have left is minor brain fog. It's really annoying because I can do work, write papers, and everything like that... but I feel just slightly off. I am looking for comments from people who have fully recovered (or recovered from the brain fog symptom). Is this the last symptom to go away? How long did it take to go away after all the other symptoms had disappeared?

Look forward to hearing people's responses! I feel I'm super close to 100% better, and I am really looking forward to that day!


----------



## Tommygunz

i wish i knew what to tell ya, i have been in that boat for a few months now. i have no symptoms of DP/DR/anxiety, but i still battle with mild brain fog. i have come to refer to it as the hangover from DP. i am not sure yet how to alleviate it. i believe it might just have to get better with time. i know some people recover without it, and some go through this patch of being recovered from DP/DR, but not quite back to normal.


----------



## Guest

Guest013 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've posted on here a little bit about my recovery, and pretty much all of my symptoms are gone. The only thing I really have left is minor brain fog. It's really annoying because I can do work, write papers, and everything like that... but I feel just slightly off. I am looking for comments from people who have fully recovered (or recovered from the brain fog symptom). Is this the last symptom to go away? How long did it take to go away after all the other symptoms had disappeared?
> 
> Look forward to hearing people's responses! I feel I'm super close to 100% better, and I am really looking forward to that day!


I experienced this during my first episodes of dp and recovery. I got to a point where I was almost better except something just felt "off". I couldn't pin point what it was but I just didn't feel normal yet. I just woke up one day and it was gone and I was recovered 100%. Granted this entire episode of dp lasted a week and a half BUT it was the same experience, just on a shorter scale. I think for you, one day you will wake up and it will just be gone too.


----------



## sonnl

Tommygunz said:


> i wish i knew what to tell ya, i have been in that boat for a few months now. i have no symptoms of DP/DR/anxiety, but i still battle with mild brain fog. i have come to refer to it as the hangover from DP. i am not sure yet how to alleviate it. i believe it might just have to get better with time. i know some people recover without it, and some go through this patch of being recovered from DP/DR, but not quite back to normal.


What do you consider recovery with the brain fog? In my opinion, brain fog is like 80% of dp for me. I feel like thats the main component that keeps holding me back. Thinking on it, without the brain fog, i would have considered myself fully cured just before winter. No anxiety, little depression, but hella brain fog.


----------



## Guest013

sonnl said:


> What do you consider recovery with the brain fog? In my opinion, brain fog is like 80% of dp for me. I feel like thats the main component that keeps holding me back. Thinking on it, without the brain fog, i would have considered myself fully cured just before winter. No anxiety, little depression, but hella brain fog.


Basically no anxiety about everything, no panic attacks, detachment from ones self is gone, able to socialize without worrying about anything, the invisible wall between myself and my surroundings is gone, I don't endlessly think about DP, and a bunch of other stuff is gone. It's only when I'm trying to focus or concentrate on something (especially long blocks of text) that the brain fog is there. Also, the brain fog used to be a lot stronger (I was barely aware of what was going on). Now it's just a slight annoyance.


----------



## sonnl

i don't know, i haven't gotten a panic attack since the one that got me DP about a year ago, and i spent the first 8 months with DP being more social and outgoing than Ive been the year before it. its the detachment that gets me, and the 'brain fog' is a form of the detachment, its what tells me everyday that i have DP.


----------



## Guest013

sonnl said:


> i don't know, i haven't gotten a panic attack since the one that got me DP about a year ago, and i spent the first 8 months with DP being more social and outgoing than Ive been the year before it. its the detachment that gets me, and the 'brain fog' is a form of the detachment, its what tells me everyday that i have DP.


Was your DP caused by drugs? Mine was caused by pot brownies and it was gotten steadily better ever since it happened 3+ months ago.


----------



## sonnl

nah mine was caused by a panic attack, although I believe that drugs might have played a big part in it due to my excessive use of cocaine and ecstasy in the past. at the time it happened though i had been clean for about 2 years so im really not sure


----------



## Tommygunz

Guest013 said:


> Basically no anxiety about everything, no panic attacks, detachment from ones self is gone, able to socialize without worrying about anything, the invisible wall between myself and my surroundings is gone, I don't endlessly think about DP, and a bunch of other stuff is gone. It's only when I'm trying to focus or concentrate on something (especially long blocks of text) that the brain fog is there. Also, the brain fog used to be a lot stronger (I was barely aware of what was going on). Now it's just a slight annoyance.


this sounds a lot like my experience. everything is better 100% accept the little bastard of feeling kina out of it sometimes. especially during long conversations with people face to face. when i sit down and talk to someone for an extended period of time i start to fade out a little. nothing bad, just a little out of it. and i agree, it's annoying. it happened a little bit when i met surfingisfun001 the other night at starbucks in anaheim. we sat and talked for about an hour and there were points where i felt a little zoned out because i was in a long conversation with someone. even though my DP/DR are totally gone and i consider myself fully recovered, it's kinda like being left with a scar. hopefully with time the scar will fade until until i can't tell it was ever there.

PS. kenny, if you read this, my girlfriend wanted me to apologize for her. she thinks she came off as rude the other night because she didn't join the conversation. i told her she was totally fine and that it would have been wierd if she did join a converstion about DP, with two people who have/had it when she didn't, but still she didn't want to seem disinterested in meeting you so she told me to tell you that she thought you very nice and cute too. lol.


----------



## guest1234

See to me it seems totally expected that your brain will feel foggy for a while after all that worrying and stressing.
Also if you are still watching it and thinking about it then it's possible that you haven't quite let go.
Just hang on in there and try not to worry about it. It's like any other DP symptom, but yes I do think it is the one that is last to go as it's a result of the tiredness - like someone else said it's like the hangover. And hangovers don't last forever (thank god!)


----------



## imfromtheburgh

guest1234 said:


> See to me it seems totally expected that your brain will feel foggy for a while after all that worrying and stressing.
> Also if you are still watching it and thinking about it then it's possible that you haven't quite let go.
> Just hang on in there and try not to worry about it. It's like any other DP symptom, but yes I do think it is the one that is last to go as it's a result of the tiredness - like someone else said it's like the hangover. And hangovers don't last forever (thank god!)


with my little bit of recovery i could tell you the same thing i felt connected to myself i just felt a little bit stoned still the way i saw things kind of like everything was a little bit cloudy but other then that i felt pretty good but now im in a hole that i gotta get out of.


----------



## CindyinMontana

It's been many months since I have visited this site. The brain fog goes away 100% in time. Each day it will get a little bit better, especially if you are taking care of yourself.

My brain fog was gone completely and then I recently attended a 4-day silent meditation retreat and upon returning home, the extra stimulus brought on slight brain fog (it just took me back to the last stage of healing from dp but didn't bring me back to square one). I know it will pass and with each day, I will improve again until it is 100% gone. For me, it makes me feel super tired, almost like I am about to get a cold or sickness, with a slight buzzy headache and "out of it" feeling. Staying positive is key for me. Patience and perseverance, without pity or pessimism.

You are almost there!!! This will go away 100% and you won't even remember it was a symptom. Just don't attend a silent meditation retreat...hehe


----------



## Guest013

Haha, I'll stay away from silent meditations and that's great to know! I'm already feeling the brain fog start to get clearer!


----------



## CindyinMontana

Yeah! Each day you will get a little bit better. Cheers and here's to persevering! ~Cindy


----------



## ElectricRelaxation

best way to kick brain fog in the ass=give your brain more oxygen. get a bike, find a bike path and ride as fast as you can for at least an hour. do 20 second speed sprints in between. always worked for me, in fact if I wasn't so lazy to ride my bike I think would be fully cured by now.


----------



## johnnyQ

b complex vitamin pills, saves the day. Best for brain fog, and some ginkgo biloba oil pils


----------



## Guest

sonnl said:


> What do you consider recovery with the brain fog? In my opinion, brain fog is like 80% of dp for me. I feel like thats the main component that keeps holding me back. Thinking on it, without the brain fog, i would have considered myself fully cured just before winter. No anxiety, little depression, but hella brain fog.


Totally agree, brain fog is like the most annoying part. I'm past being depressed about it but wish this shit would go away


----------

